# ho ho ho



## SECRETO (Aug 20, 2008)

Lady Diana said:


> Destroyed and ate a gingerbread house. That was worse to clean up than the 5 pound bag of bird seed.Jackson mix of Dal and ? Dane or Lab? 3yo at 110 pounds SPOO is 55 pounds at 3yo. New DO


They both look lovely. He definately looks like a Dalmation/Dane mix. He is sooo cute! 

Lovely toe nails on your little princess. I came back from Disneyland to find my Pitbull, Lotus with pink toe nails a week ago. Aunty Tricia (my younger sister) had to give her a make-over while she stayed at my house. lol


----------



## mercymoon (Aug 29, 2008)

LOL, those red nails are striking! She really does look like
a regal queen in all of her accessories!


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

What pretty babies both of them. I'm sure they felt that the deserved the gingerbread  
What kind of polish is that on those toenails? We have serveral differnt doggie polish brands and it's very difficult to get them to show up well on darker nails, polish is to thin.


----------



## Lady Diana (Aug 7, 2008)

I have tried several.The cheapest brand at CVS NYC brand color Big Apple Red It takes 3 coates.I recoat once a week.Never tried brands for dogs.


----------



## SECRETO (Aug 20, 2008)

My sister did two coats on my Pittie with regular OPI nail polish. It lasted for a week and then started to wear off.


----------



## Yorkiecrazy (Jun 17, 2008)

mercymoon said:


> LOL, those red nails are striking! She really does look like
> a regal queen in all of her accessories!


I had to go back and look at the picture for the red nails!! 
So true, She really does looks like a regal queen. 
Jackson is a handsome boy. Great pictures!


----------



## Yorkiecrazy (Jun 17, 2008)

SECRETO said:


> My sister did two coats on my Pittie with regular OPI nail polish. It lasted for a week and then started to wear off.


How do you keep them from getting smugged? I would love to paint Chloe's.


----------



## Lady Diana (Aug 7, 2008)

The hair must be shaved very close,my beardbuster works good. The groomer did not get the feet hair short enough. She sits still while I hit them with the hair dryer.


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

Lady Diana said:


> Destroyed and ate a gingerbread house. That was worse to clean up than the 5 pound bag of bird seed.Jackson mix of Dal and ? Dane or Lab? 3yo at 110 pounds SPOO is 55 pounds at 3yo. New DO


He is so cute and she is absolutely beautiful!:high5:


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

SECRETO said:


> My sister did two coats on my Pittie with regular OPI nail polish. It lasted for a week and then started to wear off.


We just order and recieved new nail polish from pet edge that looks like it is made by OPI according the shop manager. It is very thin though and takes several coats. Exactly the same bottle though.


----------

